# How to stop swiping and find your person on dating apps



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 24, 2018)

*How to stop swiping and find your person on dating apps*
Christina Wallace
April 2018

Let's face it, online dating can suck. So many potential people, so much time wasted - is it even worth it? Podcaster and entrepreneur Christina Wallace thinks so, if you do it right. In a funny, practical talk, Wallace shares how she used her MBA skill set to invent a "zero date" approach and get off swipe-based apps - and how you can, too.


----------

